# Apple Trees & Cribbage Boards



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I mowed my orchard today and noticed that something had bored holes in some of my trees. I've never seen holes like this before. Actually they look like a cribbage board. Neatly spaced holes, most going all the way around the tree.
When this wind goes back down, I'll spray the trees again. But, what the heck caused these holes???????


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Carpenter bees make almost perfectly round holes. Take a look on Google and see if you think that might be it.

L & O


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Liver and Onions said:


> Carpenter bees make almost perfectly round holes. Take a look on Google and see if you think that might be it.
> 
> L & O


I checked them out and its not the same. When this rain stops, I'll take a photo of the holes. The holes are just about 1/8th inch and neatly spaced. It actually looks like something wanted to create a cribbage board on the tree.
I didn't get off the tractor and look closely at them to find out how deep they went. As soon as the rain stops, I have to spray the trees again and I'll take a couple photos of the holes. Darnedest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

http://gardening.wsu.edu/library/inse006/inse006.htm

Mason bee.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

slowpoke said:


> http://gardening.wsu.edu/library/inse006/inse006.htm
> 
> Mason bee.


That sure looks like it. I think that they said that the holes, or the holes you could make, should be 1/4". I think these are about 1/8".
This is the closest thing yet. I'll get a photo after the rain quits and post it.
Thanks.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Is this what it looks like:










If so, then it's damage from some sort of sapsucker.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow-bellied_Sapsucker


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

It finally stopped raining, so I took this pic...


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Radar420 said:


> Is this what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that and it says that they're found in the NE part of the U.S. but nothing about the midwest (MI).
It sure looks like the same thing to me. Note the pic I took this afternoon. My apple trees are not that old and I hope it doesn't kill them.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

ENCORE said:


> I read that and it says that they're found in the NE part of the U.S. but nothing about the midwest (MI).
> It sure looks like the same thing to me. Note the pic I took this afternoon. My apple trees are not that old and I hope it doesn't kill them.


Yellow-bellied sapsuckers are found in Michigan - I have similar damage on an elm tree on our property. Our elm tree is still alive even though it has significant damage though I have read that it is possible with enough damage the bird will essentially girdle the tree.

Here's a quick link I found through google http://www.50birds.com/BPYellowBelliedSapsucker.htm

Here's a link outlining possible control methods http://www.na.fs.fed.us/spfo/pubs/howtos/ht_sap/sap.htm


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I guess that's probably the culpret. I pretty much know all the birds around the house, but I haven't seen that bird yet. Of course it doesn't mean that they're not in the orchard. I can look down there with the telescope, so I'll keep watch for them.
Just hope they don't destroy the trees....:sad:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

15, 2, 15, 4 and a pair for 6


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

kbkrause said:


> 15, 2, 15, 4 and a pair for 6


:lol:


----------



## wimedalo (Jan 4, 2008)

A woodpecker?


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

kbkrause said:


> 15, 2, 15, 4 and a pair for 6


Beat me to the requisite cribbage joke.


----------

